# How about a PCD Calendar like for ED?



## 1994_RX-7_Tour (Feb 24, 2007)

A sticky / link with a PCD Calendar would be great... esp. w/chance to meet up with other PCD'ers the night before at the Marriott, share anticipation & stories, etc...

what say you all?


----------



## 1994_RX-7_Tour (Feb 24, 2007)

*My PCD: Nov 7th*

Figured I'd go ahead and open the bidding.... anyone else on Nov 7th? (Wed next week)

<Excited> :banana::clap::roundel: Going to be funnnnn!


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

How about Nov. 28t? :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Nov. 7th here as well.


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

I'll get on it :thumbup:


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Done! The calendar is now in the forum description like the European Delivery one. Now we just need to write up another sticky to explain how it works :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

It says I don't have permission.


----------



## 1994_RX-7_Tour (Feb 24, 2007)

*No permission for me either*

Shucks...


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Sorry, I over looked one of the settings. Please try again now :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Works!


----------



## 1994_RX-7_Tour (Feb 24, 2007)

*Great!*

Thanks Pix!!


----------

